# I can finally post in this forum as a MKII owner! FIRST MKII!!!



## rtl

Hello everyone! I am pleased to tell you that i recently snagged a blackwater from a member on these forums! :-! I always loved the look of this watch but never had the chance to buy it years ago, opportunity arose and i bit the bullet ;-) wore it all day today and i must say this watch is going to get A LOT of wrist time!!! i cant find the words to express how much i love this watch!!!!  just feel like i had to show you guys some quick pictures!



















hands trembling..










AKSJGHASK;DGHASLJHASIOFHAOSH














































last but not least.. my humble collection


----------



## sunster

Some nice pics there. Congratulations


----------



## martin_blank

love the blackwater!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Congratulations on your MK2 Blackwater, wear it in good health.


----------



## enkidu

Sweet looking Type II! Wear it in good health.


----------



## gr8sw

congrats and nice choice :-!

I love my Blackwater!!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## travisb

Congrats on the Blackwater..it looks great!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Cleans Up

Congrats on a great watch, and that's a fine collection. NO fluff at all- much respect


----------



## heb

I love your specific version. I wish I had bought one earlier.
But the strap has got to go; just too much for that watch's busy dial. A single colored one, or maybe one with the single thin stripe down the middle might do.

Good luck,
heb


----------



## usmcvet

Very nice watch. I'm looking for something to replace my Tag Aquaracer, I like the simplicity of it.


----------

